# Iron Crotch training



## Taiji fan (May 10, 2003)

Iron Crotch I had a teacher who used to practice this stuff.....or so he said...apparently he could lift a bag of sugar......

but this is just scary.......so how many of you Yiliquan guys do this then???
:uhyeah: :barf:


----------



## chufeng (May 10, 2003)

Haven't graduated to pulling large vehicles with my jade stem, yet.

Mantak Chia discusses the theory behind this type of training in his book on bone marrow neigong...
Yang Jwing Ming also discusses it, to a lesser extent in his book on advanced qigong.

But, no, I haven't started this type of training...and I doubt that I will.

:asian:
chufeng


----------



## yilisifu (May 10, 2003)

Yep...I can barely move a hay-wagon!  :rofl:


----------



## Matt Stone (May 11, 2003)

On a good day, I can poke holes in a 2" thick steel girder...

:lol:

Gambarimasu.
:asian:


----------



## Taiji fan (May 11, 2003)

I tried really hard to picture my former teacher doing this, but he was sucha weedy unnatractive little man that the thought just made me sick........the best laugh of all...his misses dropped her Jade egg and it broke into many pieces.......

I still can't belive that someone made a video of this stuff

Yilisifu...is that a full waggon or an empty one?


----------



## yilisifu (May 11, 2003)

I've only worked my way up to a couple of bales...!  

I've seen photos of (Chinese) Shao-lin fellows hanging large stones from their scrotums and then getting them to swing back and forth!


----------



## East Winds (May 11, 2003)

You wouldn't recommend kicking them in the balls then!!?:rofl: 

Regards


----------



## yilisifu (May 11, 2003)

Well, you might stub your toe on the stone.....


----------



## Taiji fan (May 12, 2003)

well I thought I had heard it all......this came from a student at class tonight, she has a friend who works at an old persons hospital...anyway she goes out to see an elderly gentleman, he's lying there with an oxygen mask on and says to the woman....my testicles are black....she whips his kecks off and has a look....no they arn't she tells him, what are you on about they look normal to me......he's getting insistant so she takes off hs mask and he asks again....are my test results back?.......
:rofl:


----------



## yilisifu (May 12, 2003)

:rofl: :rofl: :rofl: 

   Reminds me of the older lady who was in the hospital and the nurse asked how she'd liked her breakfast.  She said it was fine except for the Kentucky Jelly.......it just didn't taste right.....


----------



## theletch1 (May 14, 2003)

That must have been the same woman who complained to the doctor that it took 3 glasses of water to get those suppositories down.:rofl:


----------



## Taiji fan (May 14, 2003)

sorry it went right over my head.....I don't know what Kentucky Jelly is.........


----------



## chufeng (May 14, 2003)

KY Jelly (KY is the abreviation for the state of Kentucky) is a lubricant for insertion of suppositories or other devices into body cavities...


----------



## yilisifu (May 14, 2003)

Yes, and it apparently tastes horrible! :rofl:


----------



## Taiji fan (May 15, 2003)

:rofl: 





> KY Jelly (KY is the abreviation for the state of Kentucky)


 thats a bit unfortunate for Kentucky.........:rofl:


----------



## 7starmantis (May 30, 2003)

Yes, Kung Fu QiGong magazine had a big article on it a few back. Same guy that made that video. Apparently he holds big demonstrations in China where he bares all and pulls large dump trucks down the road with his yonder regions.  He had a large article about how it increases health and sex as well. I don't think I'm that desperate yet however! Men and women both practice it quite extensivly from what I understand. I think iron arm and shin are enough for me. 

7sm


----------



## yilisifu (May 30, 2003)

I'd think calling a tow truck would be much more efficient...

Can't imagine some guy down the street dropping his trousers and hollering, "OK, everyone!  Watch me pull this new pickup with my ***!"

Sometimes I wonder if some old Chinese guys came up with some really bizarre stuff and said, "You know, in a few generations those crazy round-eyes will probably think this stuff is for REAL!  And they'll try to DO IT!"  (snicker, snicker)...


----------



## Randy Strausbaugh (May 31, 2003)

What's the difference between a guy who receives too many traffic tickets and a guy who does too much Iron Crotch training?

The traffic ticket guy goes "Aaaaargh!"-Rip!
The Iron Crotch guy goes Rip!- "Aaaaargh!" 

Trying to avoid life's potholes,
Randy Strausbaugh


----------



## jmdrake (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 7starmantis _
> *Yes, Kung Fu QiGong magazine had a big article on it a few back. Same guy that made that video. Apparently he holds big demonstrations in China where he bares all and pulls large dump trucks down the road with his yonder regions.  He had a large article about how it increases health and sex as well. I don't think I'm that desperate yet however! Men and women both practice it quite extensivly from what I understand. I think iron arm and shin are enough for me.
> 
> 7sm *



Ummmmm...how could a woman pratice this?

Regards,

John M. Drake


----------



## Randy Strausbaugh (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jmdrake _
> *Ummmmm...how could a woman pratice this?
> 
> Regards,
> ...


Without getting too graphic, the words "Jade Egg Hanging Implement" should give you some idea.

Trying to avoid life's potholes,
Randy Strausbaugh


----------



## yilisifu (Jun 10, 2003)

Yes, the women sort of, well.....squeeze their "hanging implement."  The weight is attached to the other end.

Don't know about it being good for sex.  If she got very excited, she'd likely rip off vital parts.....


----------



## kkbb (Jun 10, 2003)

hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahhahahahahahahahahahahahahahhahahahahahahahahahhahahahahahahahahahahahah

Stop....you guys are killing me!!!

This is the funniest stuff I've heard of in a long time...
:rofl: :rofl: :rofl: hahahahahahahahahahahahah:rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## chufeng (Jun 10, 2003)

You see...



> Stop....you guys are killing me!!!



Even the internet is a weapon...

but that doesn't mean I'll be hanging my laptop from "you know what!!!"

 
chufeng


----------



## kkbb (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by chufeng _
> *You see...
> 
> 
> ...


Hahahahahahahahaha
Man!!....this thread is brutal.....(pun inteaded)
Kinda makes me wanna have another beer!:drinkbeer


----------



## East Winds (Jun 10, 2003)

Chufeng,

Gives the phrase "My computer hung" a whole different meaning!!!!:rofl: :erg: 

Best wishes


----------



## Taiji fan (Jun 10, 2003)

does that mean the computer is well hung.......OMG I don't even ant to picture that one..:rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## Randy Strausbaugh (Jun 10, 2003)

That's an attachment Microsoft never considered. 

Trying to avoid life's potholes,
Randy Strausbaugh


----------



## yilisifu (Jun 10, 2003)

Shshshshsh!  We've got to keep this vewy quiet...


----------



## chufeng (Jun 11, 2003)

In San Fransisco, L.A., and Seattle, they have jade egg training for men...if combined, the yin and the yang become ferociously strong...God help us all.

:asian:
chufeng


----------



## Taiji fan (Jun 11, 2003)

i dare not ask where they stick their jade egg...:moon:


----------



## Kleyman97 (Jul 22, 2003)

Haha, this is great, i saw an advertisement where the guy was hauling stones with his vitals, now they'll put the guy who hears voices in a sanitarium but not the guy that walks down the street haulling carts with his gonads?


----------



## arnisador (Sep 11, 2003)

Thread moved.

-Arnisador
-MT Admin-


----------



## Kroy (Oct 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Taiji fan _
> *Iron Crotch I had a teacher who used to practice this stuff.....or so he said...apparently he could lift a bag of sugar......
> 
> but this is just scary.......so how many of you Yiliquan guys do this then???
> :uhyeah: :barf: *



Why?:idunno:


----------



## someguy (Nov 21, 2003)

THis makes for a great laugh.


----------



## Quick Sand (Nov 21, 2003)

I saw this in a Women's sports magazine for the first time several years ago. They were kind of making fun of it but they had pictures of a guy lifting weights that were strung up "inside his shorts."  It's kind of scaring me that it seems much more common then I would expect. Maybe the guys want to use it as bragging rights. 

"It may not be huge but I can lift 100lbs with it."  :rofl:


----------

